# post pics of your best looking p's



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i would like to see the best piranha youve got it dosn't matter about genus or size lets see you p's people and whlie your here vote and leave a message about the best looking one on here.

thnx every one JON..


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Has to be my Manueli.
Ta.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice fish dude


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

heres my best looking p


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my 2 best lol

the top one is jimmy my smallest p and the bottom one is bull my largest p both very nice i must say


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice fish dudes


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's my favorite. This pic is kinda old, but I haven't had a digi for the past two months so deal with it! He's the big red one to the left. 9 inches and still brighter than most any pygo I have ever seen.










oh yeah


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is some red mate its like walking through the streets of amsterdam looking at that one dude


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

here is my 6" red "Razor" & boss of the tank! just got two others but no good pics yet


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice specimen the red looks very high on the later line,, helathy too in all a nice fish.


----------



## Vep (May 19, 2004)

Here's one of mine :


```
[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/4352M4110009-med.jpg[/IMG]

Greetz
```


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Tern:


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

damn they are some nice fish peps


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> nice specimen the red looks very high on the later line,, helathy too in all a nice fish.


 thanks carisma









all excellent looking p's so far guys!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

great looking fish lads


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my best looking piranha. also my only one









7.5" elong


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my caribe are identical... but my camera SUCKS


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

some nice looking fish lads and lassas keep them coming and well have a poll voting for the best lookin fish and send the entry in to the best pic of the month just to see.

my camera is shite to so thats why i aint added any pics of my fish mite just try a disposable camera and see if that works whatch this space keep the pics comming

nice one JON..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i vote for the manny


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

WoW..some beutiful p's out there guys.















They all have wicked colouring.








Here's my Rhom, not quite as colourful









(better pic)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Another


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Some VERY nice p's here.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

my big rhom


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

FeedTheMachine said:


> my big rhom


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they all look great everyone. keep on posting those sweet ass Ps.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

FeedTheMachine said:


> my big rhom


 nice


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

*wow!!! there are some very nice fish on here peps keep them comming*


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

My guyana Rhombeus


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Piranhas are all such beatiful fish, I vote for everybody.

I don't know if this is my best looking but he's my favorite. Goober before a run in with a crawfish fucked up his right eye


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice looking fish everyone!









Here's my Irritan...


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

that Manueli is sweet and Vep's juvy is pretty sweet too looks just like mine


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome looking irritan!! And that big ol rhom is sweet.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

That irritan is the best pic so far.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

The nices reds are Jack Burtons,NO DOUBT.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice shots every one and thank you to every one whos posted so far keep them pics comming.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

The best fish I've ever had. He's got a cool personality too. But now he's at an lfs







.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

dude nice fish very dark coulouration why is he at the lfs, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

He's up for sale.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here goes mine..Red Belly


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is one help of a nice fish dude he looks pissed about somthing
keep those pics comming.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

sorr for your loss pygomainac hes looks like a rite charicter.

KEEP THOSE PICS COMMING WE WANT MORE GOODLOOKING FISH UP ON HERE PEOPLE ..

JON..


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Mr 5''er!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Gordeez


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My best probably out of my collection or my orange piraya







Him


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Orange Piraya


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My rhom, Rio Xingu app 6.5"


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

some very nice fish people keep them comming then well start the voting


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

my other red ~9"


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

you have some xtremly nice fish there mate keep the pics comming.

jon..


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i started this post so i thought i will post a pic of my p's my best is the one closest hes about 4.5 to 5in long and 3 in high, hes the one that shows the most personality.

hope you all like and check out my gallery i have just started it up 2nite


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice looking P's guys! Well here's my Medinai, not really a good pic but it should do:


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

looks a nice fish mate pretty nasty looking pic of him









keep those pics comming


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is one nice dude very dark colouration!!!!!!!!!

wea int finished yet i know thers more great fish out there keep them comming.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Whoa!!! nice Fish all!!!








Here's mine


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice fish mate pic quality is qutie bad tho i ahd the same prob 4 ages


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> nice fish mate pic quality is qutie bad tho i ahd the same prob 4 ages


Yeah i know soz bout that.
Toke me a while to make sharp pic's of my fish.
This pic is from a while ago.

He/she is much bigger now and more beautifull but my digicam is broke 
so i can't post a recent pic!!

cya!


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

heres my piraya


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

here is my piraya


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

nice fish yall 
heres mine but i need to get better at cameras


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my piraya


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bloodbelly said:


> here's mine


 Thats a very mean looking Piranha, good job!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice fish all im liking them very much.

keep them comming
















does any one think this should be pinned.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's my personal favorite


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is one nice fish dude i like


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

hey all it looks close so far but the votes are as follows:

Dazza's manny: 2

Feed the machines Rhom:2

Skelator's Irritan: 2

Jack burtons reds: 1

Gordeez's red: 1

vep's juvy red: 1

so we need a decider here people. let us know what you think.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Extremely nice looking Manny you have there Judazzz!! Definitely a piece of eye candy...


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

and also judazzz's manny lets see who's got the best fish then.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my angry natt... LOL


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Heres my caribe


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

finally good pics of my caribe....


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's my tiny little Rhom!!! He's small but he rocks!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Ooops 4got pic lol!!!! Here he is!


----------

